# Plush Puppy Products



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Do you have any experiences with the grooming products from Plush Puppy?

I'm using Pure Paws for Ullana's long hair since over one year now and it works very well.
Have heard from groomer that she recommends it for maltese hair.

Thanks for your help in advance!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## monica.cb (Jul 16, 2009)

I recently fell in love in Reviva Coat. 
Super product for me.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi Alexa-

I've been using them here and actually I do like them. Although others have told me that they didn't work for their dogs but everyone is different. 

But I find bisou is clean and soft after using them. Before I was using a spa lavish shampoo and a conditioner from Japan..one of which (maybe both) was really drying out her coat..but I haven't had that problem with the plush puppy. She's so much softer and not dry after using them for the last month.

Here's what I've been using:

Natural Conditioning Shampoo with Evening Primrose (gets her very clean)

Herbal Whitening Shampoo with Ginseng (gets her nice and white-and clean too)

Natural Silk Protein Conditioner (this needs to be diluted with warm/ hot water beforehand or it will clump up in cold/lukewarm water)

OMG- Grooming spray (this is okay, it's not bad but it's not "_OMG_!")

Sit and Stay (moulding putty)..I think for us, it attracts too much dirt on her coat. I was using this for her stray hairs. I wouldn't buy this one again.


hope this helps~


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I use Plush Puppy Herbal Whitening Shampoo with Ginseng. Raine's breeder recommended it so I have 2 big bottles at home. Whenever I use it, their hair's always coming out white and shiny (I can actually see the sheen). Some members mentioned that using whitening shampoo all the time can be drying so now I also use Nature's Specialties Plum Silky Shampoo. When I want more whitening I'd mix the 2 shampoos together. Seems to work very well.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 9 2009, 04:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849192


> Hi Alexa-
> 
> I've been using them here and actually I do like them. Although others have told me that they didn't work for their dogs but everyone is different.
> 
> ...


Great info!! Can you tell me where you buy your products?

HUGz! Jules


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (NekkidFish @ Nov 11 2009, 05:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849669


> QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 9 2009, 04:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849192





> Hi Alexa-
> 
> I've been using them here and actually I do like them. Although others have told me that they didn't work for their dogs but everyone is different.
> 
> ...


Great info!! Can you tell me where you buy your products?

HUGz! Jules
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL! I live in China..so that's where I buy them. It may be too far to make a trip just for that. lol. But you can buy them in the US too..but where I"m not sure. I'm sure the Plush Puppy USA website may tell you where..

Also, I agree with the above post too..it makes Bisou's hair very shiny. I can see the sheen too.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Yeah ... China would be a bit of a trip for supplies. LOL

Thanks! Jules


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (NekkidFish @ Nov 10 2009, 06:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849782


> Yeah ... China would be a bit of a trip for supplies. LOL
> 
> Thanks! Jules[/B]


Showdogstore carries Plush Puppy.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

So funny, I was just looking at their website earlier today. I've been using the OMG spray, I find it pretty good. I was mainly shopping for conditioners, and opted for Fur Butter instead. I've been using that for about 2 months, my girls coats look amazing. Here's a link:
http://www.groomers.com/Search.aspx?query=fur+butter


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I think when Bisou's hair is longer, I'll appreciate the OMG spray more. I do like it and I'll for sure buy it again. But I wondered about the OMG! part of it. (that's just me being a drama queen. lol.)


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I have the OMG and I think its ok. Doesn't seem much different to me than the Pure Paws grooming spray or Quicker Slicker. I like the smell. Plush Puppy has the cutest marketing though, I love their product design....and had to buy some Pixie dust cause I just fell in love with the product name!

Might need to try that fur butter, tho, everyone is raving about it.....


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I love that an Aussie product actually made it internationally!! YAY! 


Maybe I need to get some! LOL :brownbag:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Nov 11 2009, 06:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849895


> I love that an Aussie product actually made it internationally!! YAY!
> 
> 
> Maybe I need to get some! LOL :brownbag:[/B]


If you get some, please post about the prices..I wonder if it's less expensive there? It's sort of pricey here..but all imported products are..


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 9 2009, 01:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849192


> Hi Alexa-
> 
> I've been using them here and actually I do like them. Although others have told me that they didn't work for their dogs but everyone is different.
> 
> ...



QUOTE (cleooscar @ Nov 10 2009, 09:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849639


> I use Plush Puppy Herbal Whitening Shampoo with Ginseng. Raine's breeder recommended it so I have 2 big bottles at home. Whenever I use it, their hair's always coming out white and shiny (I can actually see the sheen). Some members mentioned that using whitening shampoo all the time can be drying so now I also use Nature's Specialties Plum Silky Shampoo. When I want more whitening I'd mix the 2 shampoos together. Seems to work very well.[/B]



QUOTE (tamizami @ Nov 11 2009, 04:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849804


> QUOTE (NekkidFish @ Nov 10 2009, 06:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849782





> Yeah ... China would be a bit of a trip for supplies. LOL
> 
> Thanks! Jules[/B]


Showdogstore carries Plush Puppy.
[/B][/QUOTE]


QUOTE (KAG @ Nov 11 2009, 04:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849806


> So funny, I was just looking at their website earlier today. I've been using the OMG spray, I find it pretty good. I was mainly shopping for conditioners, and opted for Fur Butter instead. I've been using that for about 2 months, my girls coats look amazing. Here's a link:
> http://www.groomers.com/Search.aspx?query=fur+butter[/B]



QUOTE (tamizami @ Nov 11 2009, 05:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849828


> I have the OMG and I think its ok. Doesn't seem much different to me than the Pure Paws grooming spray or Quicker Slicker. I like the smell. Plush Puppy has the cutest marketing though, I love their product design....and had to buy some Pixie dust cause I just fell in love with the product name!
> 
> Might need to try that fur butter, tho, everyone is raving about it.....[/B]


Thanks for all your needful help on this! 

Let's see, if there is nearly no difference to the Pure Paws products I'm not even sure to try it! I'm here in Germany and there's high shipping on it for me!

:ThankYou: for all your information!

Do you know any shop that sells smaller quantities of them???

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I love these products. Reviva Coat is the best. I use it and the herbal whitening and the conditioner. They also have a cute product called Pixie dust we makes there coat sparkle in the sun.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I love that name too- Pixie Dust. What does it do exactly? Is it a powder?

PS- I just bought the Reviva Coat today. So far I love it (only used it once though)..very nice smell too.


----------

